# Lake Michigan latest to fall victimm to deadly fish virus



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

MUSKEGON, MI -- Officials are worried about other Lake Michigan fish falling victim to a fast-spreading virus that recently killed thousands of round gobies near Milwaukee.









More...


----------

